# Chiusa tutta la Lombardia e 11 province. Zona rossa



## admin (7 Marzo 2020)

Ultim'ora Mediaset: in serata verrà emesso un decreto con il quale si comunicherà la chiusura totale (divieto di entrata e uscita) della Lombardia e delle province di Modena, Parma, Piacenza, Reggio Emilia, Rimini, Pesaro, Urbino, Padova, Venezia, Treviso, Asti e Alessandria.

Chiusura fino al 4 aprile.

News precedenti


Drammatica lettera dei medici della Lombardia alla Regione, in merito all'emergenza coronavirus. Ecco quanto scritto

Le strutture sanitarie sono sottoposte a una pressione superiore a ogni possibilità di adeguata risposta. Nonostante l'impegno del personale e il dispiegamento di tutti gli strumenti disponibili, una corretta gestione è ormai impossibile. In pericolo sopravvivenza non solo dei malati di coronavirus. L'epidemia in corso di coronavirus mette in pericolo la sopravvivenza non solo dei malati di Covid, ma anche di quella parte di popolazione che in condizioni normali si rivolge al Sistema Sanitario per le cure di eventi acuti o cronici di qualsivoglia natura. Le attività ambulatoriali, la Chirurgia non urgente, i ricoveri nelle medicine si sono ridotti a livelli prossimi allo zero. Pressione oltre il limite per le terapie intensive. L'intera rete delle terapie intensive è stata ristrutturata, creando strutture dedicate nelle quali, completamente bardati per difendersi dall'infezione, si lavora con grande fatica per assistere malati gravi e gravissimi, la cui vita dipende da apparecchiature tecnologicamente complesse disponibili purtroppo in numero limitato. Servono interventi tempestivi altrimenti sarà il disastro. E' assolutamente necessaria l'immediata adozione di drastiche misure finalizzate a ridurre i contatti sociali e utili al contenimento dell'epidemia. In assenza di tempestive e adeguate disposizioni da parte delle autorità saremo costretti ad affrontare un evento che potremo solo qualificare come una disastrosa calamità sanitaria".


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Mediaset: in serata verrà emesso un decreto con il quale si comunicherà la chiusura totale (divieto di entrata e uscita) della Lombardia e delle province di Modena, Parma, Piacenza, Reggio Emilia, Rimini, Pesaro, Urbino, Padova, Venezia, Treviso, Asti e Alessandria.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



"Normale influenza" cit.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

Domanda stupida ma Milan Inter e Atalanta come faranno ad ospitare le altre squadre se è zona rossa?


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Mediaset: in serata verrà emesso un decreto con il quale si comunicherà la chiusura totale (divieto di entrata e uscita) della Lombardia e delle province di Modena, Parma, Piacenza, Reggio Emilia, Rimini, Pesaro, Urbino, Padova, Venezia, Treviso, Asti e Alessandria.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Tra un pò vedremo camion sparare cloro e disinfettante in mezzo alle strade.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Domanda stupida ma Milan Inter e Atalanta come faranno ad ospitare le altre squadre se è zona rossa?



Anche ad andare in trasferta


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tra un pò vedremo camion sparare cloro e disinfettante in mezzo alle strade.



Ma che vuoi che sia, è una semplice influenza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Anche ad andare in trasferta



Del calcio me ne sbatto, vivo in provincia di Venezia ed ho l'azienda a Padova detta così la notizia dice che non posso lavorare


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tra un pò vedremo camion sparare cloro e disinfettante in mezzo alle strade.



non solo cloro


----------



## Mika (7 Marzo 2020)

"La normale influenza" è riuscita a fare quello che nemmeno Bossi è riuscito a fare negli anni 90 quando comandava la Lega Nord. 
La "normale influenza" ha messo in quarantena una delle regioni più popolose d'Italia e un altra decina di grosse provincie.

"Eh... ma è una normale influenza". Forse è vero ma anche nel 1000 le influenze uccidevano tante persone più di ora e perché? Non esistevano vaccini e cure. Il COVIN-19 non ha vaccino ne cura quindi è come essere nel 1000. Ma la gente non lo capisce.


----------



## cris (7 Marzo 2020)

Stanno isolando le zone gravi al loro destino per tutelare il resto d italia in pratica.
Son contento per chi sta fuori dalla nuova zona rossa...


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Stanno isolando le zone gravi al loro destino per tutelare il resto d italia in pratica.
> Son contento per chi sta fuori dalla nuova zona rossa...



Io non posso andare a lavorare, del resto dell'Italia me ne sbatto altamente in questo momento


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Stanno isolando le zone gravi al loro destino per tutelare il resto d italia in pratica.
> Son contento per chi sta fuori dalla nuova zona rossa...



Si, bisogna far affidamento su se stessi e non ammalarsi


----------



## Aron (7 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Del calcio me ne sbatto, vivo in provincia di Venezia ed ho l'azienda a Padova detta così la notizia dice che non posso lavorare



Assurdo che non abbiano ancora preso alcuna misura di tutela per imprese, negozi e locali. Come minimo dovrebbero stralciare tasse e imposte nell’arco di sei mesi, e consentire accesso facilitato al credito.
Ma per ora nulla.


----------



## Zenos (7 Marzo 2020)

Uscito il decreto,usano sempre il "è fortemente consigliato non uscire di casa per chi ha sintomi". Assurdo ,ma in che mani siamo...


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

Aron ha scritto:


> Assurdo che non abbiano ancora preso alcuna misura di tutela per imprese, negozi e locali. Come minimo dovrebbero stralciare tasse e imposte nell’arco di sei mesi, e consentire accesso facilitato al credito.
> Ma per ora nulla.



Finirò per suicidarmi perché non potró pagare dipendenti e tasse, non si può vivere così maledetti


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Finirò per suicidarmi perché non potró pagare dipendenti e tasse, non si può vivere così maledetti



Non dire così dai, io sono nella melma quanto te, ho un'attività ricettiva e praticamente non ho più prenotazioni, tutte cancellate. Ho affitto delle mura e spese da pagare. Facciamoci forza però non dobbiamo abbatterci.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Mediaset: in serata verrà emesso un decreto con il quale si comunicherà la chiusura totale (divieto di entrata e uscita) della Lombardia e delle province di Modena, Parma, Piacenza, Reggio Emilia, Rimini, Pesaro, Urbino, Padova, Venezia, Treviso, Asti e Alessandria.



Chi vive nei confini penso avrà delle deroghe x il lavoro.. Mah.. Io vivo in una delle province rosse.. Vorrei capire se ci si può muovere o se dobbiamo stare tutti in casa.. Spero ci saranno chiarimenti


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Finirò per suicidarmi perché non potró pagare dipendenti e tasse, non si può vivere così maledetti



Fratello io mi auguro che qui arrivino a breve chiarimenti xke non si può lasciare la gente così


----------



## sunburn (7 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chi vive nei confini penso avrà delle deroghe x il lavoro.. Mah.. Io vivo in una delle province rosse.. Vorrei capire se ci si può muovere o se dobbiamo stare tutti in casa.. Spero ci saranno chiarimenti



Sul corriere parlano di invito a limitare la mobilità interna. Vedremo quando uscirà il decreto.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Marzo 2020)

Aron ha scritto:


> Assurdo che non abbiano ancora preso alcuna misura di tutela per imprese, negozi e locali. Come minimo dovrebbero stralciare tasse e imposte nell’arco di sei mesi, e consentire accesso facilitato al credito.
> Ma per ora nulla.



Si infatti, quando finirò i soldi andrò a fare il mendicante probabilmente.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fratello io mi auguro che qui arrivino a breve chiarimenti xke non si può lasciare la gente così





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non dire così dai, io sono nella melma quanto te, ho un'attività ricettiva e praticamente non ho più prenotazioni, tutte cancellate. Ho affitto delle mura e spese da pagare. Facciamoci forza però non dobbiamo abbatterci.



Ho perso le speranze, o fallisco o mi impicco, non scherzo, preferisco morire che vergognarmi di non poter pagare... Ringrazio sentitamente tutti i fenomeni che dicono che l'economia si aggiusta... Ecco come si aggiusta, con la gente che preferisce morire.... Maledetti


----------



## markjordan (7 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Uscito il decreto,usano sempre il "è fortemente consigliato non uscire di casa per chi ha sintomi". Assurdo ,ma in che mani siamo...


e' uno scherzo ?

un saluto dalla zona rossa , la vedo nera
rossonero forever


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Marzo 2020)

Domanda calcistica: le squadre di calcio che vanno in trasferta sono autorizzate ad uscire dalla zona rossa?


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ho perso le speranze, o fallisco o mi impicco, non scherzo, preferisco morire che vergognarmi di non poter pagare... Ringrazio sentitamente tutti i fenomeni che dicono che l'economia si aggiusta... Ecco come si aggiusta, con la gente che preferisce morire.... Maledetti



Naturalmente in tutto ciò nessuno ancora che dica che si limita tutto ciò ma che le tasse restino in regione o che vengano bloccate... Per carità, dobbiamo dar da mangiare a 18 regioni anche se non possiamo lavorsre....


----------



## sunburn (7 Marzo 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Stanno isolando le zone gravi al loro destino per tutelare il resto d italia in pratica.
> Son contento per chi sta fuori dalla nuova zona rossa...



Un virus che si è fatto Wuhan-Codogno, quanto tempo vuoi che ci metta a farsi dalla Lombardia al resto d’Italia?
Spero che le misure possano servire a ritardare la diffusione e che le altre Regioni stiano lavorando h24 per essere pronte quando arriverà anche da loro, perché temo che nessuna Regione attualmente sia in grado di reggere lo tsunami che si è abbattuto da queste parti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ho perso le speranze, o fallisco o mi impicco, non scherzo, preferisco morire che vergognarmi di non poter pagare... Ringrazio sentitamente tutti i fenomeni che dicono che l'economia si aggiusta... Ecco come si aggiusta, con la gente che preferisce morire.... Maledetti



Dobbiamo trovare la forza di andare avanti, non buttarti giù in questo modo. Sfogati pure ma devi eliminare questi pensieri, siamo tutti sulla stessa barca noi piccoli imprenditori e Partite IVA.


----------



## Raryof (7 Marzo 2020)

Io sono della prov di Modena.... letta così non posso più tornare a casa? really? fortuna mia sono ben lontano dall'epidemia.
Tutto ciò che colpisce la Lombardia colpisce al 100% pure l'Emilia, da sempre, purtroppo.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ho perso le speranze, o fallisco o mi impicco, non scherzo, preferisco morire che vergognarmi di non poter pagare... Ringrazio sentitamente tutti i fenomeni che dicono che l'economia si aggiusta... Ecco come si aggiusta, con la gente che preferisce morire.... Maledetti



In questo momento, in particolare al Nord, bisogna pensare soprattutto alla salute. Perchè senza salute non esiste nemmeno il lavoro. 

Qualcosa dovranno fare per forza per aiutare gli imprenditori. Altrimenti, impiccati in piazza, ci finiscono loro. Se non ci finiranno comunque, alla fine di questa tragedia.


----------



## mabadi (7 Marzo 2020)

Campionato finito, come prevedibile.
Quando metteranno in moto quello che resta dell'Esercito?
Avvisiamo in anticipo che chiudiamo le zone così ci sarà un fuggi fuggi.......ottima decisione.
Prima metti l'esercito chiudi le strade ed i servizi pubblici poi fai girare la bozza. Mancano nozioni elementari.
Si fa girare la bozza solo per vedere quale sarebbe la reazione dei cittadini e non si prendono decisioni.
Hanno distrutto il SSN, hanno distrutto le forze armate e queste sono le conseguenze, di anni di tagli fatti nei settori sbagliati e nel'ambito degli stessi settori si sono solo regalate somme agli amici.
Stanno attrezzando strutture di quarantena?
che aspettano le autorizzazioni?
Stanno attrezzando strutture per i malati di coronavirus? che aspettano???
Stanno rivedendo le regole di rianimazione visto che bisogna fronteggiare una precisa patologia e quindi forse si possono ottimizzare meglio le risorse.
Invece di fare task force politiche avete creato un pool per la ricerca di una cura (è tardi per un vaccino) dando fondi e risorse illimitate?.
Si stanno muovendo anche le regioni non interessate ? che aspettano , che a breve, visto gli incompetenti, diventeranno piene di contagiati?
Ormai, a naso, ritengo verosimile che il virus abbia già colpito il 10 % minimo degli italiani residenti anche nelle regioni non rosse e/o gialle, solo che ad oggi sono emersi i casi connessi con i soggetti più deboli.
Per contenere devi rendere tutte le regioni zona rossa, in pratica si aspettano che i contagi aumentino per applicare le misure, ma in questo modo, ti troverai sempre 10 passi indietro rispetto al virus.
Dei vietare a tutti i soggetti sopra i 70 anni e a coloro che hanno patologie di uscire. Se li trovi fuori casa gli fai una multa di 5.000, euro e pubblichi la loro foto sui giornali alla pagina ..... imbe...lli.
Partendo dal presupposto che lo prenderemo tutti, bisogna prima che lo prendano le persone che verosimilmente non avranno conseguenze (chi si trova in buono stato di salute) in modo da poter gestire la percentuale di detti soggetti che potrebbe aver necessità di essere ricoverato in rianimazione.
Dopo, se non si trova un vaccino, gradualmente gli altri ( gli over 70 ecc che al 90% rischiano di aver necessità di essere ricoverati).
Bisogna tirare fino a maggio e sperare .
Anche se il caldo non dovesse risolvere il problema, almeno diventerà più facile identificare i soggetti malati (posto che non ci sarà più l'influenza a fare confusione).


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo trovare la forza di andare avanti, non buttarti giù in questo modo. Sfogati pure ma devi eliminare questi pensieri, siamo tutti sulla stessa barca noi piccoli imprenditori e Partite IVA.



Non si può vivere con questo peso dai, ti ammiro e ti ringrazio per il coraggio che hai e che stai cercando di infondermi. Ma dimmi come faccio a dire ai dipendenti che lunedì troveranno chiuso al lavoro


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non si può vivere con questo peso dai, ti ammiro e ti ringrazio per il coraggio che hai e che stai cercando di infondermi. Ma dimmi come faccio a dire ai dipendenti che lunedì troveranno chiuso al lavoro



Ti scrivo in privato.


----------



## markjordan (7 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Naturalmente in tutto ciò nessuno ancora che dica che si limita tutto ciò ma che le tasse restino in regione o che vengano bloccate... Per carità, dobbiamo dar da mangiare a 18 regioni anche se non possiamo lavorsre....


manteniamo la speranza
le cose cambieranno x forza 
ora bisogna resistere


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ho perso le speranze, o fallisco o mi impicco, non scherzo, preferisco morire che vergognarmi di non poter pagare... Ringrazio sentitamente tutti i fenomeni che dicono che l'economia si aggiusta... Ecco come si aggiusta, con la gente che preferisce morire.... Maledetti



Io credo verranno messe in atto misure di tutela.. Di certo il blocco di tasse e mutui.. Ma è chiaro che ad un certo punto il problema diventa che uno ha bisogno di fatturare.. 
Qua si mettono in ginocchio le tre regioni che tirano avanti il paese, sarà una ecatombe vera se saltano le aziende


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Mediaset: in serata verrà emesso un decreto con il quale si comunicherà la chiusura totale (divieto di entrata e uscita) della Lombardia e delle province di Modena, Parma, Piacenza, Reggio Emilia, Rimini, Pesaro, Urbino, Padova, Venezia, Treviso, Asti e Alessandria.
> 
> Chiusura fino al 4 aprile.
> 
> ...



Ragazzi ho un problema.
Io e la mia ragazza stamattina siamo partiti dalla Lombardia per il Trentino. Non eravamo in zona rossa.
So che non andava fatto, ma era prenotato da mesi e siamo andati in un posto sperduto, senza assembramenti ecc...e sopratutto ho chiamato 3 volte il resort in settimana per chiedere se ci accettavano, e hanno sempre detto di si, senza problemi.
Per senso civico avrei evitato, ma avrei perso 500 euro quindi ho deciso di partire visto che entrambi stiamo benissimo.
Quindi, non ho ben capito, lunedì non possiamo tornare a casa?????


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho un problema.
> Io e la mia ragazza stamattina siamo partiti per il Trentino.
> So che non andava fatto, ma siamo andati in un posto sperduto, senza assembramenti ecc...e sopratutto ho chiamato 3 volte il resort in settimana per chiedere se ci accettavano, e hanno sempre detto di si, senza problemi.
> Per senso civico avrei evitato, ma avrei perso 500 euro quindi ho deciso di partire visto che entrambi stiamo benissimo.
> Quindi, non ho ben capito, lunedì non possiamo tornare a casa?????



Siete residenti li quindi credo potrete rientrare, ora non so ma credo avrete bisogno di un permesso o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (7 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho un problema.
> Io e la mia ragazza stamattina siamo partiti per il Trentino.
> So che non andava fatto, ma siamo andati in un posto sperduto, senza assembramenti ecc...e sopratutto ho chiamato 3 volte il resort in settimana per chiedere se ci accettavano, e hanno sempre detto di si, senza problemi.
> Per senso civico avrei evitato, ma avrei perso 500 euro quindi ho deciso di partire visto che entrambi stiamo benissimo.
> Quindi, non ho ben capito, lunedì non possiamo tornare a casa?????


scusami ma tu eri in zona rossa ed avevi divieto di spostamento?


----------



## mabadi (7 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non si può vivere con questo peso dai, ti ammiro e ti ringrazio per il coraggio che hai e che stai cercando di infondermi. Ma dimmi come faccio a dire ai dipendenti che lunedì troveranno chiuso al lavoro



I giornali avranno pubblicato solo una bozza del decreto, ci sarà quello economico e sostentamento alle imprese.
Ci saranno come minimo le seguenti misure:
1) sospensione di tutti i pagamenti per forniture, somme erario, inps, casse ecc.;
2) cassa integrazione per tutti i dipendenti - in quanto nella fattispecie opera la sospensione di diritto del rapporto di lavoro;
3) finanziamenti a fondo perduto per ripartire.
oppure si marcia su Roma, perchè vuol dire che non c'è più uno Stato:

Ricordati la colpa non è tua ma della cina e dello stato italiano (in minuscolo volutamente).


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho un problema.
> Io e la mia ragazza stamattina siamo partiti dalla Lombardia per il Trentino. Non eravamo in zona rossa.
> So che non andava fatto, ma era prenotato da mesi e siamo andati in un posto sperduto, senza assembramenti ecc...e sopratutto ho chiamato 3 volte il resort in settimana per chiedere se ci accettavano, e hanno sempre detto di si, senza problemi.
> Per senso civico avrei evitato, ma avrei perso 500 euro quindi ho deciso di partire visto che entrambi stiamo benissimo.
> Quindi, non ho ben capito, lunedì non possiamo tornare a casa?????



Non credo.. Penso ci saranno deroghe ma anche enorme confusione.. Tra province vicine ci sono migliaia di pendolari che entrano ed escono x lavoro ogni giorno..


----------



## markjordan (7 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Campionato finito, come prevedibile.
> Quando metteranno in moto quello che resta dell'Esercito?
> Avvisiamo in anticipo che chiudiamo le zone così ci sarà un fuggi fuggi.......ottima decisione.
> Prima metti l'esercito chiudi le strade ed i servizi pubblici poi fai girare la bozza. Mancano nozioni elementari.
> ...


troppi concetti intelligenti
veramente troppi
x i politici della generazione del 6 politico


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io credo verranno messe in atto misure di tutela.. *Di certo il blocco di tasse e mutui*.. Ma è chiaro che ad un certo punto il problema diventa che uno ha bisogno di fatturare..
> Qua si mettono in ginocchio le tre regioni che tirano avanti il paese, sarà una ecatombe vera se saltano le aziende



E gli affitti santodio, Milano ha prezzi folli per case e negozi e sono tutti soldi che vanno a 4 str.. ricchi.
Quelli sono la prima cosa da bloccare o finiamo tutti per strada.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2020)

Che cosa hanno creato quei maledetti musi gialli.


----------



## Black (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Mediaset: in serata verrà emesso un decreto con il quale si comunicherà la chiusura totale (divieto di entrata e uscita) della Lombardia e delle province di Modena, Parma, Piacenza, Reggio Emilia, Rimini, Pesaro, Urbino, Padova, Venezia, Treviso, Asti e Alessandria.
> 
> Chiusura fino al 4 aprile.
> 
> ...



e ci sono arrivati che tanto la gente se ne fregava e continuava ad andare in giro... 2 settimane di ritardo però


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che cosa hanno creato quei maledetti musi gialli.



La Cina andrebbe sanzionata e incriminata per crimini contro l'umanità. Già solo per il fatto di aver rifiutato la condivisione delle informazioni legate al virus.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2020)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> scusami ma tu eri in zona rossa ed avevi divieto di spostamento?



No no..figurati


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho un problema.
> Io e la mia ragazza stamattina siamo partiti dalla Lombardia per il Trentino. Non eravamo in zona rossa.
> So che non andava fatto, ma era prenotato da mesi e siamo andati in un posto sperduto, senza assembramenti ecc...e sopratutto ho chiamato 3 volte il resort in settimana per chiedere se ci accettavano, e hanno sempre detto di si, senza problemi.
> Per senso civico avrei evitato, ma avrei perso 500 euro quindi ho deciso di partire visto che entrambi stiamo benissimo.
> Quindi, non ho ben capito, lunedì non possiamo tornare a casa?????



E facevi storie a chi esce per futili motivi.... Ma vergognati e non t'azzardare più a dire che va chiuso tutto quando tu vai in ferie... Vergognati dal profondo del cuore... Io nel frattempo devo chiudere la ditta a tempo indeterminato, goditi la vacanza


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

Black ha scritto:


> e ci sono arrivati che tanto la gente se ne fregava e continuava ad andare in giro... 2 settimane di ritardo però



Impedire alla gente di andare al lavoro, bravo, ti faccio un applauso makedetto


----------



## Zenos (7 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Campionato finito, come prevedibile.
> Quando metteranno in moto quello che resta dell'Esercito?
> Avvisiamo in anticipo che chiudiamo le zone così ci sarà un fuggi fuggi.......ottima decisione.
> Prima metti l'esercito chiudi le strade ed i servizi pubblici poi fai girare la bozza. Mancano nozioni elementari.
> ...



Prevedo una fuga in massa dalla zona rossa già questa notte.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E facevi storie a chi esce per futili motivi.... Ma vergognati e non t'azzardare più a dire che va chiuso tutto quando tu vai in ferie... Vergognati dal profondo del cuore... Io nel frattempo devo chiudere la ditta a tempo indeterminato, goditi la vacanza



Non dare aria alla bocca.
Non ho nessun caso nel mio comune, non ho nessun caso di gente che conosco.
Ero fuori da tutto e prenotato mesi fa.
E sopratutto sul sito della Regione del Trentino non avevano nessun problema, chiamato 3 volte prima di partire.

Ovviamente, se avessi previsto il futuro non avrei nemmeno prenotato, è chiaro.

Oh, guarda che sto benissimo, non sono scemo.


----------



## Black (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che cosa hanno creato quei maledetti musi gialli.



e nessuno gli presenterà il conto purtroppo...


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

[MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION] [MENTION=1888]Black[/MENTION] vi auguro di tutto cuore di restare disoccupati, ve lo meritate solo per capire cosa sta passando là gente che voi additavate


----------



## Black (7 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## Black (7 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Prevedo una fuga in massa dalla zona rossa già questa notte.



E dove vanno? In affitto lontano dal lavoro?


----------



## Black (7 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Marzo 2020)

Ragazzi cerchiamo di mantenere un minimo la calma anche qua dentro.. X adesso è una bozza, devono spiegare bene.. Io credo che le limitazioni saranno x i motivi futili non certo x chi lavora


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## markjordan (7 Marzo 2020)

gallera non capisce cosa intende il decreto
solito pastrocchio ?

dalla cina non ci hanno avvisato , ok
ma ***** se ti tirano su un ospedale in 10 giorni non ci arrivate? wuhan al collasso quando qui eravamo senza infetti si sapeva
in che mani...


----------



## Black (7 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## Black (7 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## mabadi (7 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E dove vanno? In affitto lontano dal lavoro?



dai genitori e/o parenti.


----------



## Zenos (7 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Marzo 2020)

Ma a sto punto la chiudevano direttamente due settimane fa, le misure drastiche vanno fatte subito e non dopo


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


>



Manco un dizionario definirebbe così bene il termine ebete


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Marzo 2020)

Ragazzi siamo tutti nella stessa barca. Saltano i nervi... scappa qualche parola di troppo ma cerchiamo di supportarci, e sopportarci. Un abbraccio a tutti


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> dai genitori e/o parenti.



Ma mica siamo tutti "immigrati".. Io sto a Padova e ho il 99% dei parenti qui oltre al lavoro.. Dovrei scappare x quale motivo? Almeno qui gli ospedali funzionano.. Però sono certo che lo scenario che dipingi ha del vero.. Vedremo le prossime 24 ore


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma a sto punto la chiudevano direttamente due settimane fa, le misure drastiche vanno fatte subito e non dopo



Era meglio, ora abbiamo 2 settimane di crisi totale, più 1 mese ti chiusura totale... Io fallisco, licenzio 10 dipendenti e per pagare il tfr di tutti posso contare solo sull'assicurazione che ho fatto sulla mia vita... Indovina come...


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2020)

*La dovete smettere. 

Se continuate, vi prendete un ban. 

Se non vi sopportate, usate il tasto ignora. *


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Era meglio, ora abbiamo 2 settimane di crisi totale, più 1 mese ti chiusura totale... Io fallisco, licenzio 10 dipendenti e per pagare il tfr di tutti posso contare solo sull'assicurazione che ho fatto sulla mia vita... Indovina come...



Ringhio tutti i miei familiari hanno aziende a Piacenza che sarà isolata dal mondo. Calma e sangue freddo. Ne usciremo tutti da questa situazione.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> In questo momento, in particolare al Nord, bisogna pensare soprattutto alla salute. Perchè senza salute non esiste nemmeno il lavoro.
> 
> Qualcosa dovranno fare per forza per aiutare gli imprenditori. Altrimenti, impiccati in piazza, ci finiscono loro. Se non ci finiranno comunque, alla fine di questa tragedia.



Ma speriamo. Sarebbe ora di aprire gli occhi con questa classe politica doppiogiochista.

Perché mentre in Cina sparavano candeggina per le strade qui si abbaiava al razzismo e agli abbracci. Mi auguro che Rossi sia trincerato in un luogo più segreto del rifugio di un latitante.

Offriamo pizze e babà mentre il virus e tutte le nazioni del pianeta ci stanno accompagnando festanti sul patibolo. Questi traditori della patria.


----------



## Mika (7 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non si può vivere con questo peso dai, ti ammiro e ti ringrazio per il coraggio che hai e che stai cercando di infondermi. Ma dimmi come faccio a dire ai dipendenti che lunedì troveranno chiuso al lavoro



Hai tutto il mio sostegno morale (anche se so che non è nulla), purtroppo non posso comprendere il tuo stato d'animo in quanto non ho responsabilità sugli altri ma posso comprendere il peso in quanto da te dipendono altri. Posso dirti solo che non sono così folli da lasciare imprenditori e chi lavora da soli. Non sto a spiegarti la mia situazione perché sono troppo introverso per scriverla in un forum di appassionati di calcio e tifosi del Milan. Posso capirti invece come ti senti nel non poter lavorare, lo so benissimo cosa si prova. 

Resisti amico, sicuramente lo Stato non ti lascera solo o come ha detto qualcuno, si troveranno a fronteggiare davvero una rivoluzione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Era meglio, ora abbiamo 2 settimane di crisi totale, più 1 mese ti chiusura totale... Io fallisco, licenzio 10 dipendenti e per pagare il tfr di tutti posso contare solo sull'assicurazione che ho fatto sulla mia vita... Indovina come...



Ringhio8 capisco benissimo il tuo stato d'animo, ne avevamo parlato quanto, 3 giorni fa? Io spero solo che a fronte di queste misure ci saranno tutti gli ammortizzatori necessari.. Non possono permettersi che vadano in vacca i posti di lavoro..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Marzo 2020)

dopo la peste bubbonica (partita dalla cina e che ha devastato in primis il nostro paese), in Italia abbiamo dato inizio al Rinascimento e illuminato l' Europa e il Mondo intero. Spero soltanto che la storia si ripeterà. Un pò di ottimismo. Buona notte fratelli rossoneri


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Era meglio, ora abbiamo 2 settimane di crisi totale, più 1 mese ti chiusura totale... Io fallisco, licenzio 10 dipendenti e per pagare il tfr di tutti posso contare solo sull'assicurazione che ho fatto sulla mia vita... Indovina come...



Mi spiace e ti sono vicino.

Mi auguro che i tuoi dipendenti siano brave persone e capiscano la situazione, dandoti una mano. Lo so che dico cose banali, ma cerca di non mollare e di non farti sopraffare dall'oscurità d'animo.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Marzo 2020)

Stiamo assistendo ad una catastrofe epocale ragazzi. Ai nostri nonni è toccata la guerra mondiale, a noi questa roba qui. Anche se dovessimo in qualche modo riuscire a contenere il bubbone (ed è tutto da vedere)lo scenario economico una volta che ne saremo venuti fuori sarà letteralmente da dopoguerra. Per me siamo ancora all'inizio. Dubito che queste misure basteranno. Un sacco di gente non ha capito nulla e se ne va a sciare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Marzo 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Stiamo assistendo ad una catastrofe epocale ragazzi. Ai nostri nonni è toccata la guerra mondiale, a noi questa roba qui. Anche se dovessimo in qualche modo riuscire a contenere il bubbone (ed è tutto da vedere)lo scenario economico una volta che ne saremo venuti fuori sarà letteralmente da dopoguerra. Per me siamo ancora all'inizio. Dubito che queste misure basteranno. Un sacco di gente non ha capito nulla e se ne va a sciare.



La cosa che a me preoccupa è che l'Italia rischia di diventare il pasto perfetto per altri paesi Europei, abbiamo tanti asset che fanno gola, il risparmio privato più alto di tutti ecc... Ho paura che ci deprederanno di tutto grazie alla debolezza che mostreremo


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Marzo 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Stiamo assistendo ad una catastrofe epocale ragazzi. Ai nostri nonni è toccata la guerra mondiale, a noi questa roba qui. Anche se dovessimo in qualche modo riuscire a contenere il bubbone (ed è tutto da vedere)lo scenario economico una volta che ne saremo venuti fuori sarà letteralmente da dopoguerra. Per me siamo ancora all'inizio. Dubito che queste misure basteranno. Un sacco di gente non ha capito nulla e se ne va a sciare.



La stessa gente che va a sciare dice a me che i sacrifici economici saranno necessari... A me che devo chiudere tutto fino al 3 aprile e con ciò dovrò chiudere definitivamente perché le tasse e i dipendenti non me li paga nessuno... Spero tanto che a sto punto dilaghi il più possibile e insieme a me sto virus se ne porti via il più possibile... Se devo morire io deve morire più gente posdibile


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2020)

Visto che qualcuno l'ha chiesto cosi a spanne la nuova zona rossa inclusi gli 11 comuni rappresentano a spanne il 50% del PIL italiano. 

Forse non vi è ancora chiaro cosa voglia dire chiudere la Lombardia.

Mi auguro proprio di no, ma se qui salta il banco.. salta per tutti e paradossalmente le prime regioni a morire saranno quelle che non riceveranno più un singolo euro dallo stato per mancanza di fondi. 
Provate solo ad immaginare tutti i dipendenti statali che smettono di lavorare perchè non prendono i soldi. 

Occhio che qui se non si risolve in fretta scoppia un disastro epocale.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Visto che qualcuno l'ha chiesto cosi a spanne la nuova zona rossa inclusi gli 11 comuni rappresentano a spanne il 50% del PIL italiano.
> 
> Forse non vi è ancora chiaro cosa voglia dire chiudere la Lombardia.
> 
> ...



Pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## Milanforever63 (7 Marzo 2020)

Super_lollo ha ragione al 100% ... in più penso che rischiamo una crisi finanziaria con spread alle stelle e quelle merxe di Francia e Germania che faranno di tutto per mandarci nella bara


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2020)

Ci si potrà spostare per lavoro dalle province in elenco, probabilmente anche senza certificato.

Il decreto ora come è adesso è una bozza che è una porcata indecifrabile, credo che nella notte verrà limato e reso di buon senso, se no sarebbe peggio che in Corea del Nord.
Per esempio, io abito tra Parma e Piacenza. Non potrei spostarmi nella mia seconda casa a dieci minuti di auto fuori dalla provincia di Parma, dove ho tutti i miei animali, ma potrei spostarmi liberamente dentro tutta la provincia di Parma per distanze ben maggiori.
Non ha alcun senso.

Devono mettere dei blocchi in un raggio chilometrico plausibile e di buon senso, se no viene distrutta la vita di centinaia di persone.


----------



## markjordan (7 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> La stessa gente che va a sciare dice a me che i sacrifici economici saranno necessari... A me che devo chiudere tutto fino al 3 aprile e con ciò dovrò chiudere definitivamente perché le tasse e i dipendenti non me li paga nessuno... Spero tanto che a sto punto dilaghi il più possibile e insieme a me sto virus se ne porti via il più possibile... Se devo morire io deve morire più gente posdibile



Come te ce ne saranno migliaia. Ovviamente non lo dico in funzione consolatoria, ma per sottolineare che questa cosa lascerà strascichi pesantissimi per tutto il mondo commerciale e produttivo e ciò che ci gira intorno. Io lavoro in uno studio legale che ha base a firenze ma di fatto il contenzioso è tutto nel Nord est. non oso pensare cosa ci aspetta visto che allo studio già la situazione non era rosea, e io non sono mica un associato, sono un misero immigrato campano con fisso mensile a partita iva. Di fatto un dipendente senza nessuna delle tutele di cui gode un dipendente (quella degli avvocati precari è una realtà di cui si sa e si parla poco). Fatto sta ragazzi che non bisogna farci prendere dallo scoramento ma semplicemente occorre prendere atto che questa è una nuova spagnola,è una guerra mondiale. Ed è per questo che vengono prese certe misure. e secondo me ne verranno prese altre. O siete convinti che non sarà necessario fare come in Cina? Ne avremo per mesi almeno


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> .



Su questo non ci sono dubbi.. X noi le regole sono fatte per essere trasgredire e non abbiamo nessun senso civico


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci si potrà spostare per lavoro dalle province in elenco, probabilmente anche senza certificato.
> 
> Il decreto ora come è adesso è una bozza che è una porcata indecifrabile, credo che nella notte verrà limato e reso di buon senso, se no sarebbe peggio che in Corea del Nord.
> Per esempio, io abito tra Parma e Piacenza. Non potrei spostarmi nella mia seconda casa a dieci minuti di auto fuori dalla provincia di Parma, dove ho tutti i miei animali, ma potrei spostarmi liberamente dentro tutta la provincia di Parma per distanze ben maggiori.
> ...


*
Bonaccini critico: "Ho chiesto al presidente Conte e al ministro Speranza, in una logica di leale collaborazione, di poter lavorare ancora alcune ore per addivenire alle soluzioni più coerenti e condivise".*

Quello che scrivevo sopra. La bozza non ha alcun senso logico, è stata scritta da un babbuino o dal ciccio coreano.
Bonaccini potrà piacere o no ma almeno è una persona intelligente.

Ragazzi, ma da chi siamo governati gesù...


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Bonaccini critico: "Ho chiesto al presidente Conte e al ministro Speranza, in una logica di leale collaborazione, di poter lavorare ancora alcune ore per addivenire alle soluzioni più coerenti e condivise".*
> 
> Quello che scrivevo sopra. La bozza non ha alcun senso logico, è stata scritta da un babbuino o dal ciccio coreano.
> ...



Servirebbe un governo composto esclusivamente da tecnici e militari in questo momento. Gente competente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Bonaccini critico: "Ho chiesto al presidente Conte e al ministro Speranza, in una logica di leale collaborazione, di poter lavorare ancora alcune ore per addivenire alle soluzioni più coerenti e condivise".*
> 
> Quello che scrivevo sopra. La bozza non ha alcun senso logico, è stata scritta da un babbuino o dal ciccio coreano.
> ...



L'ho scritto qualche giorno fa.. Abbiamo il peggior governo della storia italiana proprio ora..
Sulle decisioni credo ci saranno delle deroghe.. Non possono chiudere il motore del paese.. Una soluzione può essere lavorare a giorni alterni nelle aziende in modo da ridurre le persone nei locali di lavoro


----------



## Aron (7 Marzo 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Si infatti, quando finirò i soldi andrò a fare il mendicante probabilmente.



Sono vicino a te, a [MENTION=5220]Ringhio8[/MENTION] e a tutti coloro che stanno tenendo duro per la loro attività.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Servirebbe un governo composto esclusivamente da tecnici e militari in questo momento. Gente competente.



Ma come si fa a mettere in giro una bozza del genere quando ancora il testo non è definitivo e da discutere? Ma che razza di comunicazione e gestione della crisi è, che manda nel panico totale centinaia di persone???
Per questa bozza io domani dovrei lasciar morire tutti i miei animali o non vedere più la fidanzata a dieci minuti di auto.

Ovvio che poi ci saranno soluzioni di tolleranza e buon senso come chiede Bonaccini, ma chiaritele prima di seminare il panico in questo modo!


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a mettere in giro una bozza del genere quando ancora il testo non è definitivo e da discutere? Ma che razza di comunicazione e gestione della crisi è, che manda nel panico totale centinaia di persone???
> Per questa bozza io domani dovrei lasciar morire tutti i miei animali o non vedere più la fidanzata a dieci minuti di auto.
> 
> Ovvio che poi ci saranno soluzioni di tolleranza e buon senso come chiede Bonaccini, ma chiaritele prima di seminare il panico in questo modo!



Purtroppo le misure devono essere drastiche, dobbiamo contenere l'infezione o qui si rischia la morte del SSN e dell'economia del paese. 
Detto questo, il governo sta gestendo la situazione in maniera imbarazzante, Mattarella dovrebbe sciogliere il governo e dare il via ad un esecutivo tecnico d'emergenza nazionale.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Bonaccini critico: "Ho chiesto al presidente Conte e al ministro Speranza, in una logica di leale collaborazione, di poter lavorare ancora alcune ore per addivenire alle soluzioni più coerenti e condivise".*
> 
> Quello che scrivevo sopra. La bozza non ha alcun senso logico, è stata scritta da un babbuino o dal ciccio coreano.
> ...



Un avvocatuccio da Forum e un bibitaro guidati da uno che faceva il concorrente al Grande Fratello. Un PDR che spara solo ed esclusivamente scemenze e frasi fatte. E che ha la personalità di un topinambur.

Potevamo fare, forse, una fine diversa? 

Qui c'è da rimpiangere gli Andreotti ed i Craxi, per Dio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un avvocatuccio da Forum e un bibitaro guidati da uno che faceva il concorrente al Grande Fratello. Un PDR che spara solo ed esclusivamente scemenze e frasi fatte. E che ha la personalità di un topinambur.
> 
> Potevamo fare, forse, una fine diversa?
> 
> Qui c'è da rimpiangere gli Andreotti ed i Craxi, per Dio.



Stiamo affrontando un disastro immane con un governo da barzellette.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Servirebbe un governo composto esclusivamente da tecnici e militari in questo momento. Gente competente.



Come scritto in tempi non sospetti, a questo paese serve un bello schiaffo per darsi una svegliata. Vediamo se è questo il caso, anche se ovviamente me ne dispiace, perché tanto tutti ci rimetteremo, nel delirio generale.

Servirebbe qualcosa o qualcuno di deciso, ma deciso forte. Mi vengono in mente diversi nomi, anche attuali. Ma non so se ce la farebbero.

Per noi itagliani il buonismo, gli inni alla Carola, i libri delle sardine, il PDR che fa colazione con la Liliana, i ministri degli esteri che si fanno le pizze con il nemico, sono deleteri. E' ora di voltare pagina con decisione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Purtroppo le misure devono essere drastiche, dobbiamo contenere l'infezione o qui si rischia la morte del SSN e dell'economia del paese.
> Detto questo, il governo sta gestendo la situazione in maniera imbarazzante, Mattarella dovrebbe sciogliere il governo e dare il via ad un esecutivo tecnico d'emergenza nazionale.



Concordo sulle soluzioni drastiche perché la situazione è catastrofica. E anche a sbattere in galera i dementi che ignorano la situazione.
Però il buon senso ci vuole sempre per scrivere delle cose con un minimo di senso logico e pratico, se no a fare il politico sono capace anch'io o qualunque utente del forum! Altrimenti trasferiamoci in Corea del Nord, e bon.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come scritto in tempi non sospetti, a questo paese serve un bello schiaffo per darsi una svegliata. Vediamo se è questo il caso, anche se ovviamente me ne dispiace, perché tanto tutti ci rimetteremo, nel delirio generale.
> 
> Servirebbe qualcosa o qualcuno di deciso, ma deciso forte. Mi vengono in mente diversi nomi, anche attuali. Ma non so se ce la farebbero.
> 
> Per noi itagliani il buonismo, gli inni alla Carola, i libri delle sardine, il PDR che fa colazione con la Liliana, i ministri degli esteri che si fanno le pizze con il nemico, sono deleteri. E' ora di voltare pagina con decisione.



Ma le sardelle non si prodigano per aiutare il prossimo? Non so una raccolta fondi per i piccoli imprenditori, una campagna di sensibilizzazione...no eh? Eh sardelle sardelle....


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2020)

il giorno 24 o 25 febbraio,ora non ricordo con precisione,avevo scritto sostanzialmente lo stesso per non farlo diffondere ulteriormente sia nelle zone già colpite sia in altre allora non toccate e ancora si faceva finta di niente.
si gridava all'esagerazione per la chiusura di paeselli di provincia,figuriamoci toccare i centri urbani maggiori.
sono passati 11-12 giorni ed applicheranno quanto detto la prossima settimana.
questa è un'altra perdita di tempo che ha comportato dei morti evitabili prima ancora di danni economici,così come quella iniziale sulla chiusura delle frontiere a chi era stato in Cina.

i defunti sarebbero morti comunque a breve dicono tanti,ok allora se si "ragiona" così trovino il coraggio di mettere nero su bianco che gli anziani non potranno essere curati.
vediamo se hanno gli attributi per dire agli anziani che dovranno fare come gli eschimesi quando sono vicini alla morte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concordo sulle soluzioni drastiche perché la situazione è catastrofica. E anche a sbattere in galera i dementi che ignorano la situazione.
> Però il buon senso ci vuole sempre per scrivere delle cose con un minimo di senso logico e pratico, se no a fare il politico sono capace anch'io o qualunque utente del forum! Altrimenti trasferiamoci in Corea del Nord, e bon.



Concordo, assolutamente.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un avvocatuccio da Forum e un bibitaro guidati da uno che faceva il concorrente al Grande Fratello. Un PDR che spara solo ed esclusivamente scemenze e frasi fatte. E che ha la personalità di un topinambur.
> 
> Potevamo fare, forse, una fine diversa?
> 
> Qui c'è da rimpiangere gli Andreotti ed i Craxi, per Dio.



Hai centrato in pieno il vero problema... 
Siamo guidati da un accozzaglia di gente che non sa nemmeno come ,al governo, ci sia arrivata.
Siamo la barzelletta d europa e del mondo.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma le sardelle non si prodigano per aiutare il prossimo? Non so una raccolta fondi per i piccoli imprenditori, una campagna di sensibilizzazione...no eh? Eh sardelle sardelle....



Sì, certo. Quelle ti danno un paio di libri e ti dicono di studiare, è così che si sconfigge il virus, con la cultura.

Ecco, qui servirebbero i militari. Ma con le armi cariche.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2020)

Da quello che mi dicono l'esercito non verrà schierato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da quello che mi dicono l'esercito non verrà schierato.



Ma sono imbecilli completamente?! E chi fa rispettare le zone rosse?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma sono imbecilli completamente?! E chi fa rispettare le zone rosse?



E' tutto in evoluzione, anche i sindaci non sanno cosa rispondere ai cittadini disperati in queste ore.
Palazzo Chigi ha fatto uscire una bozza che ha solo seminato il panico ma lungi dall'essere definitiva.


----------



## clayman (8 Marzo 2020)

Siamo in mano a dei pazzi. Mi dicono che in stazione a Milano c'è la baraonda più totale


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2020)

*stazione di Milano presa d'assalto da centinaia di persone
molti immigrati di altre regioni*


fan page


dove vanno questi adesso ???
scommetto sia stata a solita chat whatsapp del casalino con i giornalisti per la fuga di notizie.
è chiaro,anche un ottuso capirebbe che non si possa avvisare prima di farlo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> *stazione di Milano presa d'assalto da centinaia di persone
> molti immigrati di altre regioni*
> 
> 
> ...



Far intervenire immediatamente l'esercito, non c'è altra soluzione.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Far intervenire immediatamente l'esercito, non c'è altra soluzione.



stai tranquillo che quando faranno scalo all'estero troveranno i loro militari o la polizia,il problema è nelle altre regioni nostre


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] [MENTION=3417]Milan[/MENTION]forefer26 [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] e spero di non aver saltato nessuno, scusatemi, sono in stato totalmente confusionale, ma ci tenevo a ringraziarvi per le vostre parole di conforto nei confronti di uno sconosciuto, ho apprezzato davvero molto. Grazie a tutti


----------



## clayman (8 Marzo 2020)

Chi ha fatto uscire la bozza andrebbe messo al muro seduta stante


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

clayman ha scritto:


> Chi ha fatto uscire la bozza andrebbe messo al muro seduta stante



Andrebbe processato tutto il governo per inettitudine e tradimento.


----------



## mabadi (8 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma mica siamo tutti "immigrati".. Io sto a Padova e ho il 99% dei parenti qui oltre al lavoro.. Dovrei scappare x quale motivo? Almeno qui gli ospedali funzionano.. Però sono certo che lo scenario che dipingi ha del vero.. Vedremo le prossime 24 ore



in realtà bastano 1000 persone per fare una strage. Mica mi riferivo ad una fuga in massa.


----------



## Tobi (8 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non si può vivere con questo peso dai, ti ammiro e ti ringrazio per il coraggio che hai e che stai cercando di infondermi. Ma dimmi come faccio a dire ai dipendenti che lunedì troveranno chiuso al lavoro



Ringhio, penso tu non debba vergognarti di niente, se siamo in piena emergenza sanitaria, se il governo ha ha preso questa decisione, e se questo virus maledetto è stato creato per scopi politici,economici e sociali non è colpa tua. Quindi sii lucido e non abbatterti. Lo stop è per 20 giorni, se si fanno le cose per bene, passato questo momento infernale di breve termine, si torna a respirare


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ringhio, penso tu non debba vergognarti di niente, se siamo in piena emergenza sanitaria, se il governo ha ha preso questa decisione, e se questo virus maledetto è stato creato per scopi politici,economici e sociali non è colpa tua. Quindi sii lucido e non abbatterti. Lo stop è per 20 giorni, se si fanno le cose per bene, passato questo momento infernale di breve termine, si torna a respirare



Purtroppo 15-20 giorni per una piccola azienda come la mia al giorno d'oggi sono un cappio, lavoro nella ristorazione, rifornisco alberghi pub e ristoranti, nelle ultime 2 settimane abbiamo avuto un calo medio del 50%, se ci metti altre 3 settimane di chiusura totale per noi è la fine. Ora sggiungi che la scorsa settimana sono stato influenzato, per prassi il medico ti da 14 giorni, i miei dipendenti mi hanno detto di non preoccuparmi perchè mi avrebbero coperto volentieri. Da qui nasce la mia vergogna, non sono stupidi e capiscono che non è colpa mia, ma che titolare sarei se mi faccio supportare ma non riesco io a supportare loro? sta cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa... l'ultimo assunto è con me da 3 anni e siamo a stretto contatto tutti ogni giorno, conosco le loro famiglie... non ho il coraggio di guardarli in faccia


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2020)

clayman ha scritto:


> Chi ha fatto uscire la bozza andrebbe messo al muro seduta stante



sia del governo sia della stampa,peraltro vedo vari giornalisti prendere posizioni contro i colleghi che pubblicano questo tipo di notizie provvisorie e non è la prima volta.
sono marchette della politica per non perdere contatti fanno di tutto.


----------



## mabadi (8 Marzo 2020)

clayman ha scritto:


> Chi ha fatto uscire la bozza andrebbe messo al muro seduta stante



secondo me è stato Conte per vedere la reazione e capire se sarebbe stato appoggiato.
Chi altri.
no comment.
Parliamoci chiaro quelli al governo sembrano quei ragazzi che a scuola organizzavano le occupazioni ecc. questi sono -nella migliore- i nostri politici.

Le stazioni dei treni e degli autobus si possono chiudere cribbio (il cribbio ci sta). Si sta preparando una strage, troppe persone nello stesso posto.
Follia
Follia anche perchè chi governa non conosce gli Italiani.

Il manuale del perfetto colpo di stato -non rileva ma era bella la citazione- chiarisce che una fondamentale regola per un colpo di stato che possa aver successo è farlo alle 3 di notte, quando le persone dormono (vedi la Turchia che fallimento).
Un provvedimento di chiusura lo devi fare alle 3 di notte così dalle 3 alle 6 hai chiuso e presidiato la maggior parte delle uscite.
A , B, C,


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2020)

Spero in qualcosa di simile ad un colpo di stato con dittatura militare nella notte altrimenti siamo in default in tutti i sensi


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Spero in qualcosa di simile ad un colpo di stato con dittatura militare nella notte altrimenti siamo in default in tutti i sensi



secondo me Mattarella dorme tranquillo da ore ignaro di tutto.


----------



## mabadi (8 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo 15-20 giorni per una piccola azienda come la mia al giorno d'oggi sono un cappio, lavoro nella ristorazione, rifornisco alberghi pub e ristoranti, nelle ultime 2 settimane abbiamo avuto un calo medio del 50%, se ci metti altre 3 settimane di chiusura totale per noi è la fine. Ora sggiungi che la scorsa settimana sono stato influenzato, per prassi il medico ti da 14 giorni, i miei dipendenti mi hanno detto di non preoccuparmi perchè mi avrebbero coperto volentieri. Da qui nasce la mia vergogna, non sono stupidi e capiscono che non è colpa mia, ma che titolare sarei se mi faccio supportare ma non riesco io a supportare loro? sta cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa... l'ultimo assunto è con me da 3 anni e siamo a stretto contatto tutti ogni giorno, conosco le loro famiglie... non ho il coraggio di guardarli in faccia



Non è colpa tua.
Una persona non può far nulla.
Io fossi stato lo Stato ti avrei messo subito sotto contratto -fornendoti gli strumenti idonei per evitare rischio contagio- perchè oggi la tua attività è strategica e può essere di supporto a quelle persone che non possono uscire di casa.


----------



## cris (8 Marzo 2020)

Premessa: auguro il meglio a tutti quelli nella nuova zona rossa. Siamo tanti, siamo milioni nella stessa barca. Speriamo bene. Speriamo che la gente ora si caghi sotto nella maniera giusta e se ne stia a casa (a differenza di tanti che han pensato bene di andarsene in giro a sciare o in ferie) anche se la stupidità umana e dell’italiano medio non ha limiti.

Detto questo, credo che questa bozza sia una cosa scritta di getto che DEVE essere rivista.
Io stesso lavoro per un azienda che vive di import-export e vendita all ingrosso, se non mettono delle deroghe è finita, ma è finita per tutti perche praticamente non si riuscira piu a esportare e vendere i prodotti.

Sono abbastanza convinto ci saranno deroghe, il problema è che comunque chissa quanti autisti (come biasimarli) si rifiuteranno di eseguire consegne o carichi nelle zone rosse. 

Dal punto di vista sanitario è una tragedia in quanto sostanzialmente si abbandonano a se stessi gli abitanti delle macro-zone rosse. Avrebbe avuto nettamente piu senso isolare i paesi o gruppo di paesi/cittadine piu colpiti e aumentare Il grado di restrizioni nelle zone nei dintorni. Cosi si blocca tutto invece e si lascia circolare comunque 12-13milioni di persone in balia del contagio.

Governo purtroppo inadeguato, questa bozza sta creando un delirio e una fuga di Persone che porterà a espandersi il contagio anche nelle zone non rosse. Era da 5-6 giorni almeno che andavano istutuite altre zone rosse tipo codogno, han aspettato che i numeri diventassero vergognosi per poi chiudere tutto.

Tentiamo di non disperarci nella speranza che prevarra il buonsenso e le deroghe consentiranno di non far andar a gambe all’aria le aziende.


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> secondo me Mattarella dorme tranquillo da ore ignaro di tutto.



Quello ibernano e lo svegliano alla mattina


----------



## Aron (8 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo 15-20 giorni per una piccola azienda come la mia al giorno d'oggi sono un cappio, lavoro nella ristorazione, rifornisco alberghi pub e ristoranti, nelle ultime 2 settimane abbiamo avuto un calo medio del 50%, se ci metti altre 3 settimane di chiusura totale per noi è la fine. Ora sggiungi che la scorsa settimana sono stato influenzato, per prassi il medico ti da 14 giorni, i miei dipendenti mi hanno detto di non preoccuparmi perchè mi avrebbero coperto volentieri. Da qui nasce la mia vergogna, non sono stupidi e capiscono che non è colpa mia, ma che titolare sarei se mi faccio supportare ma non riesco io a supportare loro? sta cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa... l'ultimo assunto è con me da 3 anni e siamo a stretto contatto tutti ogni giorno, conosco le loro famiglie... non ho il coraggio di guardarli in faccia



Calma...
Dalle ultime sembrerebbe che il decreto finale sarà differente dalla bozza (la domanda è chi sia il responsabile del suo passaggio alla stampa), e che per esigenze lavorative saranno ammessi spostamenti sia per entrare che per uscire dalla Lombardia.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2020)

ragazzi,stanno pubblicando la bozza sui siti di stampa stranieri quando non è neanche sulla gazzetta ufficiale.
SIAMO ALLA FOLLIA

bisogna intervenire,stanotte


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Mediaset: in serata verrà emesso un decreto con il quale si comunicherà la chiusura totale (divieto di entrata e uscita) della Lombardia e delle province di Modena, Parma, Piacenza, Reggio Emilia, Rimini, Pesaro, Urbino, Padova, Venezia, Treviso, Asti e Alessandria.
> 
> Chiusura fino al 4 aprile.
> 
> ...



Maledetti. E' lo stesso governo che ha lasciato entrare chiunque arrivasse dalla Cina, ridendo, dicendo che non c'è pericolo.
E tutti i giornali che ripetono che bisogna stare uniti e non è ora di criticare il governo... siamo in pieno regime, ed è un regime che non è amico degli Italiani, tantomeno amico delle regioni fascioleghiste del Nord.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Aron ha scritto:


> Calma...
> Dalle ultime sembrerebbe che il decreto finale sarà differente dalla bozza (la domanda è chi sia il responsabile del suo passaggio alla stampa), e che per esigenze lavorative saranno ammessi spostamenti sia per entrare che per uscire dalla Lombardia.



Si ma così non serve a nulla, ma possibile che non si capisce che va bloccato tutto per fermare il virus?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2020)

Stazione di Ferrara


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Aron ha scritto:


> Calma...
> Dalle ultime sembrerebbe che il decreto finale sarà differente dalla bozza (la domanda è chi sia il responsabile del suo passaggio alla stampa), e che per esigenze lavorative saranno ammessi spostamenti sia per entrare che per uscire dalla Lombardia.



sarebbe una manna dal cielo per il mio settore, ora io non so se sia stata messa fuori la notizia in fretta e furia ma se fosse così spero che il responsabile paghi caro, non si può lasciare la gente con il cuore in gola in questa maniera.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2020)

è dalle 20 che gira questa bozza

che vanno a fare sabato sera ?
come non stacca il personale sanitario,deve stare sempre attivo pure il governo.
5 ore senza delle comunicazioni ufficiali
SVEGLIA

la gente sta fuggendo e rischia di far impennare i contagi nei prossimi giorni,per cui i sacrifici del nord saranno vani,e stiamo facendo pessime figure all'estero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2020)

*IL POST: Ogni nuova iniziativa è stata rimandata dal governo.

L’intenzione del governo di introdurre maggiori limitazioni di movimento e di attività alle persone nelle zone dell’Italia del Nord con il maggior numero di contagi da coronavirus, non si è concretizzata in niente di ufficiale : molti mezzi di informazione avevano anticipato per tutta la giornata decisioni in questo senso, fino a pubblicare anche una bozza formale di interventi, che però stando ad altre voci circolate in serata avrebbe contenuto contraddizioni e passaggi irrisolti, tanto da spingere il governo a sospendere appunto il suo completamento e la sua approvazione.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stazione di Ferrara



Io non me la sento di incolpare le persone, ma chi mette fuori i provvedimenti e le notizie in questa maniera... si predica tanto di non spargere panico, ma poi si fanno le cose a cax.xo di cane e i risultati sono questi... Gigino che in piena crisi si mangia la pizza con macron, Conte che a Napoli si mangia i babà con macron, Casalino che ha la comunicazione di Sid il Bradipo, Mattarella che abbraccia cinesi, ebrei, nigeriani ma si guarda bene dal dire una parola ai bergamaschi e ai lodigiani.... perchè sta gente deve decidere delle nostre vite? Escluso gigino nessuno ha mai voluto gli altri...


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io non me la sento di incolpare le persone, ma chi mette fuori i provvedimenti e le notizie in questa maniera... si predica tanto di non spargere panico, ma poi si fanno le cose a cax.xo di cane e i risultati sono questi... Gigino che in piena crisi si mangia la pizza con macron, Conte che a Napoli si mangia i babà con macron, Casalino che ha la comunicazione di Sid il Bradipo, Mattarella che abbraccia cinesi, ebrei, nigeriani ma si guarda bene dal dire una parola ai bergamaschi e ai lodigiani.... perchè sta gente deve decidere delle nostre vite? Escluso gigino nessuno ha mai voluto gli altri...


Se non ci fosse il virus domani dovrebbero esserci le piazze piene di gente con la bava alla bocca. Purtroppo gli va bene anche da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *IL POST: Ogni nuova iniziativa è stata rimandata dal governo.
> 
> L’intenzione del governo di introdurre maggiori limitazioni di movimento e di attività alle persone nelle zone dell’Italia del Nord con il maggior numero di contagi da coronavirus, non si è concretizzata in niente di ufficiale : molti mezzi di informazione avevano anticipato per tutta la giornata decisioni in questo senso, fino a pubblicare anche una bozza formale di interventi, che però stando ad altre voci circolate in serata avrebbe contenuto contraddizioni e passaggi irrisolti, tanto da spingere il governo a sospendere appunto il suo completamento e la sua approvazione.*



Grazie al cielo


----------



## Tobi (8 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stazione di Ferrara



Vabbe dai, quando la gente ha la paglia nel cervello questi sono i risultati. Non c'è da stupirsi se poi l'Italia ha una classe politica ridicola.
C'è una situazione d'emergenza e migliaia di persone si affollano alla stazione. Complimenti caproni


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se non ci fosse il virus domani dovrebbero esserci le piazze piene di gente con la bava alla bocca. Purtroppo gli va bene anche da questo punto di vista.



Conosco gente pronta ad aspettarli alla prima uscita pubblica coi fucili in mano (in senso figurato, ma ad ogni modo agguerriti) spero capiti molto presto, io mi aggrego a loro, non si può continuare così... purtroppo farlo adesso servirà davvero a poco, ma almeno diamo segno che siamo vivi e incax.xati


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

È un disastro totale, il governo deve dimettersi e lasciare il posto ai tecnici.
Ora tutta questa gente che "fugge" dal nord porterà il contagio anche in altri regioni, complimenti.


----------



## Tobi (8 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È un disastro totale, il governo deve dimettersi e lasciare il posto ai tecnici.
> Ora tutta questa gente che "fugge" dal nord porterà il contagio anche in altri regioni, complimenti.



il governo sbaglia e pure tanto, ma il cittadino sta dimostrando un QI pari a -400. Molto intelligenti questi che si affollano cosi in una stazione. Già un bel paio si sono autocontagiati con questa bellissima idea di precipitarsi in massa alla stazione. Torneranno a casa oppure andranno in altre regioni e la situazione peggiorerà... imbecilli


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2020)

Pare che a breve parlerà Conte.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È un disastro totale, il governo deve dimettersi e lasciare il posto ai tecnici.
> Ora tutta questa gente che "fugge" dal nord porterà il contagio anche in altri regioni, complimenti.



Concordo, ma la colpa non è della gente, è la semplice conseguenza dell'aver creato il panico più totale... è ovvio che finchè potrà la gente cercherà di mettersi al riparo. E' sbagliato lo so, ma è la logica conseguenza del panico


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Marzo 2020)

cacchiata di proporzioni bibliche del Governo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2020)

Treno da Milano verso Calabria.


----------



## sunburn (8 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io non me la sento di incolpare le persone, ma chi mette fuori i provvedimenti e le notizie in questa maniera... si predica tanto di non spargere panico, ma poi si fanno le cose a cax.xo di cane e i risultati sono questi... Gigino che in piena crisi si mangia la pizza con macron, Conte che a Napoli si mangia i babà con macron, Casalino che ha la comunicazione di Sid il Bradipo, Mattarella che abbraccia cinesi, ebrei, nigeriani ma si guarda bene dal dire una parola ai bergamaschi e ai lodigiani.... perchè sta gente deve decidere delle nostre vite? Escluso gigino nessuno ha mai voluto gli altri...


Eh purtroppo coloro che decidono delle nostre vite sono proprio quelli che vedi nella foto quando nella cabina elettorale mettono la loro croce(il che è sorprendente, visto che per riuscire a mettere una croce bisogna essere dotati di pollice opponibile).


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> il governo sbaglia e pure tanto, ma il cittadino sta dimostrando un QI pari a -400. Molto intelligenti questi che si affollano cosi in una stazione. Già un bel paio si sono autocontagiati con questa bellissima idea di precipitarsi in massa alla stazione. Torneranno a casa oppure andranno in altre regioni e la situazione peggiorerà... imbecilli



In un film di qualche anno fa ricordo dissero una frase, "una persona può gestire il panico, il popolo no" ho un flash che potesse essere MIB quando Will Smith viene a conoscenza degli alieni. Una scemenza certo, ma questa frase l'ho sempre trovata veritiera


----------



## sunburn (8 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Conosco gente pronta ad aspettarli alla prima uscita pubblica coi fucili in mano (in senso figurato, ma ad ogni modo agguerriti) spero capiti molto presto, io mi aggrego a loro, non si può continuare così... purtroppo farlo adesso servirà davvero a poco, ma almeno diamo segno che siamo vivi e incax.xati


Immaginando quali possano essere alcune delle regioni di destinazione, non ci giurerei sul fatto che sia solo in senso figurato...


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Eh purtroppo coloro che decidono delle nostre vite sono proprio quelli che vedi nella foto quando nella cabina elettorale mettono la loro croce(il che è sorprendente, visto che per riuscire a mettere una croce bisogna essere dotati di pollice opponibile).



Comincio a capire alcuni amici miei che dicono "dovremmo prendere tutti a manganellate"


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Immaginando quali possano essere alcune delle regioni di destinazione, non ci giurerei sul fatto che sia solo in senso figurato...



Io vivo in Veneto ed ho amici in Lombardia, Liguria, Lazio e Sicilia, devo dire che nessuno di loro è estraneo o innocente in questo tema


----------



## Tobi (8 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Treno da Milano verso Calabria.



non se ne esce piu, si salvi chi può


----------



## mabadi (8 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> il governo sbaglia e pure tanto, ma il cittadino sta dimostrando un QI pari a -400. Molto intelligenti questi che si affollano cosi in una stazione. Già un bel paio si sono autocontagiati con questa bellissima idea di precipitarsi in massa alla stazione. Torneranno a casa oppure andranno in altre regioni e la situazione peggiorerà... imbecilli



hai ragione in parte.
Chi sta al Governo di una nazione dovrebbe conoscere i propri cittadini ed agire di conseguenza.
Era assolutamente prevedibile -ed era stato predetto- quello che è successo, quindi l'errore è solo del Governo.
Adesso tireranno fuori il provvedimento, con i posti di blocco già piazzati, ma ormai il danno lo hai fatto.


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> non se ne esce piu, si salvi chi può



Questi non hanno niente nel cervello


----------



## sipno (8 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Uscito il decreto,usano sempre il "è fortemente consigliato non uscire di casa per chi ha sintomi". Assurdo ,ma in che mani siamo...



Ho parlato con amici infermieri e dottori... Purtroppo questa per ora è la soluzione migliore. Abbiamo fatto un discorso di ore ed è difficile spiegarlo qui, ma alla fine della fiera quello che viene consigliato è appunto stare a casa.
Vaccini prima di vederne possono passare anni. Bisogna sperare che il virus evolva in qualcosa che non dia più fastidio al nostro organismo.
Aspettare la stagione più calda ecc...

Sembra assurdo per chi come me non ne capisce ma parlando con loro questo è quello che va fatto.

Facciamocene una ragione...

Bisogna essere scrupolosi, usare mascherine, lavarsi le mani, stare distanti, soprattutto da chi ha patologie.


----------



## mabadi (8 Marzo 2020)

Sul testo del decreto ho dei dubbi.
Magari ho perso il mio smalto, ma qualcuno è riuscito a trovare il decreto di ieri , quello dei Tribunali.
Io non l'ho trovato e non si trova il gazzetta ufficiale.
Fin quando un testo non viene pubblicato non ha alcun valore e potrebbero benissimo mettere in giro una bozza diversa dal definitivo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ho parlato con amici infermieri e dottori... Purtroppo questa per ora è la soluzione migliore. Abbiamo fatto un discorso di ore ed è difficile spiegarlo qui, ma alla fine della fiera quello che viene consigliato è appunto stare a casa.
> Vaccini prima di vederne possono passare anni. Bisogna sperare che il virus evolva in qualcosa che non dia più fastidio al nostro organismo.
> Aspettare la stagione più calda ecc...
> 
> ...



Se te l'hanno detto loro che ci sono in mezzo è da fidarsi, pensa che io 15 giorni fa parlai con un infermieri dell'ospedale vicino casa mia, dove venne trovato il secondo casi in veneto, e mi disse, prole testuali " il paziente è terminale, morirà a breve, noi dobbiamo farci il tampone, ma non è nulla di serio" il paziente p ancora in fin di vita e l'infermiere è stato dimesso ieri... Per dire la leggerezza con cui è stata presa la cosa all'inizio


----------

